# CD Burner Not Burning



## Fatebringer (Jun 19, 2005)

Hello,

Recently, it has come to my attention that my computers CD burner is no longer functioning. The other day I was trying to burn some pictures to give to a friend, and it would go through the process, but then at the end it would say that there had been a problem, and the program needed to close. The result is a ruined CD-R, and no files burned anywhere.

This is beginning to become a problem, as I used to use it to regularly back up word onto CD-RW's and would like to do so again.

This problem persists as well on burning music, or anything for that matter, and I'm out of ideas.


Please, if anyone knows anything about this, tell me, and I'll get you whatever statistics, logs, or anything needed to diagnose this.

Thanks,
--Fate


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First off, what software are you using? Many burning packages have a "simulation" function that goes through all the motions, but doesn't actually burn the disk. This is to test if the burn would be successful.


----------



## Fatebringer (Jun 19, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> First off, what software are you using? Many burning packages have a "simulation" function that goes through all the motions, but doesn't actually burn the disk. This is to test if the burn would be successful.


I am unsure of what you mean. I put a blank CD in the computer, and I open it as a folder, I copy/paste what I want into it, and then I click burn, and the Windows thing pops up to guide me through it.

When I do audio CD's I use Media Player, though I did once try with iTunes.


----------



## Enfrcr911 (Jun 16, 2005)

Not tonight...I`m out just at a bit,....dont ask...dammid...all ...I wanted was....Just to do the S-video config.....heck...im tired..im out


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Enfrcr911, is there some reason you posted this totally nonsense post here?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Fatebringer said:


> I am unsure of what you mean. I put a blank CD in the computer, and I open it as a folder, I copy/paste what I want into it, and then I click burn, and the Windows thing pops up to guide me through it.
> 
> When I do audio CD's I use Media Player, though I did once try with iTunes.


OK, you're using XP's native CD burning. If Media Player and iTunes also fail, then it's a common issue. The first stop would be to uninstall all the optical drives in Device Manager, reboot and see if that get's it's mind right. If it still doesn't work, it may be time to test the CD-RW drive in another machine, it may simply have failed.


----------



## Fatebringer (Jun 19, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> OK, you're using XP's native CD burning. If Media Player and iTunes also fail, then it's a common issue. The first stop would be to uninstall all the optical drives in Device Manager, reboot and see if that get's it's mind right. If it still doesn't work, it may be time to test the CD-RW drive in another machine, it may simply have failed.


I'm a little confused when you say optical drives. I wouldn't consider myself skilled with a computer per-say, but I am sure I can find them... once I know where I should look. I'm unfamiliar with the Device Manager.

PS: The drive is in a laptop, I don't think I can move it to another machine, can I?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Being a laptop, I guess not.  Optical drives are CD/DVD drives of any variety. Since you only have one, that's the one to uninstall, then reboot. Windows will regenerate it, and hopefully solve the problem.


----------



## Fatebringer (Jun 19, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> Being a laptop, I guess not.  Optical drives are CD/DVD drives of any variety. Since you only have one, that's the one to uninstall, then reboot. Windows will regenerate it, and hopefully solve the problem.


Urgh... I deleted the driver, let it come back, and the thing still refuses to work.

This, exactly,
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/Fatebringer/Problem.jpg

Is my last recourse truly to send it back and get a new one?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Can you read disks with the drive?


----------



## Fatebringer (Jun 19, 2005)

Yeah, it seems to work in pretty much all other respects, just not this.


----------

